# Sportsman's Warehouse in Grand Junction, CO



## AndTheLab

The camping dept. @ Sportsman's Warehouse is looking for full and part-time employee's. You will be dealing with backpacks, tents, canoes, some rafts, rec. kayaks... If you are looking for a company to grow with or just have some spare time and wouldn't mind getting a discount on gear, this might just be the place. I need people with a love for the outdoors that have a good attitude and can communicate well. If you are interested please call or stop by. Ask for Kris.

2464 US HWY 6 & 50
Grand Junction, CO
970-243-8100


----------

